# Merry Christmas to all my PFF friends!



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It was a great 2012, here's wishing all a healthy, safe, prosperous and fish filled 2013!

Robert


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy safe and prosperous New Year to you and yours as well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

right back at ya!!!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

well thank you captain


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and a happy new year to you Robert! 

I will go by your boat this week and see if I can take care of the rode issue


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Same to ya' Chris..

Nice meeting you.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas you all


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Viking
Thank you and merry Christmas to you and family, best wishes to all members for the new year to come. Looks like another one on the sea bed for me off the Shetland Islands, 80mph winds and 36ft seas yesterday, haaang on !!!!
Robert thank you as well for all the reports and infos you share with all of us through out the year.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas kids!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and hope every one has a great 2013

Tight Lines


----------

